# LF : Escondido and Green Texas Cichlid different ?



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

makes me confuse. what different from *Escondido* and* Green Texas* Cichlid ?
i search from Google Image they almost look like same! i only know Escondido usually more bright Green colour and the pearl is bigger then green texas! 
and Escondido is not too aggressive then Green texas, is that right ?
*from the first pic i know it is Escondido , but on the 2 pic and 3 pic is they are same green texas cichlid ??*[ 
*where i can get Escondido in here? i interest female ! anyone know ?*
Escondido









Green texas 









*► i like this type big pearl , is that one is Green Texas or  Escondido ? i like they have bigger Pearl and all the body even the head have it! anyone know about it ? *


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Under the jaw Escondido have a black stripe under the chin and they are a bluer color I had and Escondido and green Texas noticeable difference to me


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I traded in a Escondido cross red mammon in at Rogers aquatic it is still there you should check it out beauty of a fish


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

H. carpintis = (Green Texas Cichlid/Pearlscale Cichlid)
Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum

H. cyanoguttatus = (Texas Cichlid)
Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum
These guys can grow a Kok sometimes.

I got my Green texas from IPU, you should PM Grant/Rastapus to see if he has any.

I'm guessing you want to try to breed Red Texas. :bigsmile:
I'd use H. cyanoguttatus = (Texas Cichlid) male & a King Kong or Mammon Parrot female.
It takes a lot of work to get them red, as you know with your FH.

I used Green Texas since it's easier to find, & they have larger pearls.

I have RT fry, but they're only showing very little pink.
I have a few in with my new RD while he grows out.
Again it's a lot of work, most of the fry will be green(stronger Texas genes) & I use as feeders, you need lots of space & patience to see if any of the fry turn out red.
I don't think I'm even @ a B-B+ grade yet, more of C-C-.

That's why I was looking for a nice RT, instead of putting in the work & time. :lol:

I'm hoping my fry might spawn with my big RD, I love his Red color & that he faded when he was small.
I have 3 in with him now, so far he hasn't killed them but shows no interest in spawning. He just like to chase them around all the time. 
They're much smaller than him so I guess he doesn't see them as a threat, but big enough where he doesn't see them as a treat. 

I'm too scared to put in my dominant female, she's the biggest & probably is the top 3 in looks from my 1st batch.
I'll test these 3 for now, if they live more then a week, I'll try a few nicer females.

Did you sell your RT?
You could have tried breeding that 1, nice pearls already just need to get more red.
Looks like a shortbody too.



skrick said:


> I traded in a Escondido cross red mammon in at Rogers aquatic it is still there you should check it out beauty of a fish


You have any pix of this fish before you traded it?


----------

